# Clinic have offered us a Polish sperm donor....



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
After 5 unsuccessful rounds of treatment, we have used up all our donor's frozen sperm samples & now need to be re-matched.
The clinic have offered us a Polish donor who meets all our "criteria" but we're concerned about his rights with him not being a British donor. He has lived in the UK for a number of years & is donating in the UK, does this mean we will be protected under UK law should we be successful?
Thank you,
Lottie
(I've also posted this in "Ask A Lawyer" but thought maybe someone on this thread may know the answer as Natalie's on holiday)


----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't worry - the nationality of the donor won't make any difference. If you are being treated in England/Wales then the law of England/Wales applies regardless of the country of origin of your donor.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Ditto to what Evelet says.

Only thing to bear in mind is that of course the donor may move back to Poland in the future, which might make it harder to "trace" him in the future, if your child wishes to do that, post-18.

Our donor is Brazilian/German, and apparently he's now moved back to Brazil for a while at least (I only know this because I rang up our clinic in order to move our sibling sperm, and the manager of the sperm bank happened to mention it as an aside).


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for your replies, you've put our minds at rest.

(nismat) The 1st donor they offered us was also not British & hasn't been in this country all that long so we rejected him for the reason you mentioned (ie traceability in future). We were honest with the clinic about our reason as everything else about him was perfect. They agreed that whilst they can't guarantee any donor will remain in this country, they did recognise there is a greater possibility of them leaving if they're not British. When they offered us the Polish donor, the first thing they told us about him was how long he'd lived here & about his other ties here so I think they'd taken what we'd said on board. We're as confident as we can be that he'll remain here but who knows?? All we can do is hope!

Thanks again, Lottie x


----------

